

Is Y Combinator growing too quickly and, if so, why? - processing
http://www.quora.com/Is-Y-Combinator-growing-too-quickly-and-if-so-why

======
fossuser
I feel questions like this are too subjective to offer any real sort of
conclusion. It usually just ends up people discussing a lot of opinions based
on somewhat vague assumptions.

